# Update 4.1.2, "signature verification failed"



## nerv11

First of all, I'm not all the knowledgeable in the romming/rooting.
I'm using clockwork Mod Recovery ROM feature, and I'm currently running 4.1 on my GN. I'm trying to update (phone told me to update to 4.1.1), but either the Installation aborts, or signature verification fails, depending on signature verification toggle.
What am I doing wrong?...

Thanks


----------



## Junior777

If you got the prompt to update to a newer version of Android via your phone, you dont need to use CWM.

Settings>About Phone. In there you should see the settings for updated. Tap that and it should prompt you for the update.


----------



## nerv11

It doesn't show anything besides "last checked for update at...".
The update, I'm fairly certain, is already downloaded, I just don't have permission to run it, I think..


----------



## Junior777

If it downloaded, you have permission to run it. Updates do not require Root access to install. If they did the manufacturer's would be voiding their own warranty when they sent out updates. So you have all the permissions you need to run it.


----------



## nerv11

What it says:


--Installing: /sdcard/update.zip
Finding update package...
Opening update package...
E: Can't open /sdcard/update.zip
(No such file or directory)
Installation aborted.


So I toggle the verification, and:


--Installing: /sdcard/update.zip
Finding update package...
Opening update package...
Verifying update package...
E: failed to open /sdcard/update.zip (No such file or directory)
E: signature verification failed

Why is this happening?...


----------



## nerv11

To note, I launched recovery mode manually on those.


When I rebooted my phone, it prompted me for the update again, to which I let it reset to activate the update, here's what I got once again in clockworkmod:

Typical items, etc...
assert failed: apply_path_check("/system/app/applicationprovider.apk", "13b2fb91etc...... numbers"
E: Error in /cache/06fa1976791d.signed-takju-JZ054K-from-JRO03C.06fa1976.zip
(Status 7)
Installation Aborted.



Yeah :/


----------



## nerv11

Anyone?..


----------

